

Remote Storage is now available on Cozy Cloud - gelnior
http://blog.cozycloud.cc/news/2014/08/12/when-unhosted-meets-cozy-cloud/

======
walterbell
How do cross-domain restrictions work with Remote Storage? Does the server
distributing the web app have to whitelist the Cozy Cloud URL?

How robust is the offline synchronization, e.g. what's the largest amount of
data which has been synced over an intermittent connection? Can more than one
client be offline concurrently - how are conflicts handled?

~~~
gelnior
We didn't stress test it so I don't know how it would react with big files and
conflicts. It's a first version to say that we are compatible with it. If
people shows interest in it, we'll improve it to handle edge cases if needed.

Whatever, I imagine you could find most of the answers to your question on the
Remote Storage forum and website:

[http://remotestorage.io](http://remotestorage.io)

[http://community.remotestorage.io/](http://community.remotestorage.io/)

